# Free shipping at Design Toscano this weekend



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey thanks for this info. Bought a huge resin scorpion statue for $30 regular $80 only cos of the free ship. Usually there is a minimum too so this was great..

Now I am not sure what the h$%^ Im gonna do with an over sized scorpion but couldnt pass it up


----------

